# We're getting a new Maltese!



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Not me, but, my dear clients who are Harry the Yorkie's owners, are adopting an adult neutered male from the same breeder I adopted my retired Ch. (Cherry).

He's six and was rehomed but returned after nine months.

As a former stud, his major issue is housetraining. I'm familiar with the problem and have lots of belly bands.

If anyone has any experience housetraining a stud, I'm listening!

He will be here in around two weeks.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">Can't help, just wanted to wish you great luck.

enJOY!
Melanie
</span>


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Weren't you just saying you wanted a new puppy? I know this is an adult, does he count?!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks, Melanie. I'm sure it will all go well. It's just always nice to hear what others are doing with the housetraining issue and older dogs. I rely heavily upon the belly band or sanitary panties.

He should be in NYC around December 16th!

No Bonnie. He doesn't count because he's not mine (well, he'll be my nephew).







) I still want my perfect little Maltese puppy some day.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I can't help with the training a stud thing. 

I married one once and never did get him trained. Oops, that's a different forum. 


Congratulations on your new nephew though!

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> I can't help with the training a stud thing.
> 
> I married one once and never did get him trained.[/B]












That's ok. I once purchased an electronic stud-finder and found it a huge disappointment.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> QUOTE





> I can't help with the training a stud thing.
> 
> I married one once and never did get him trained.[/B]












That's ok. I once purchased an electronic stud-finder and found it a huge disappointment.








[/B][/QUOTE]































Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

You guys are too much.







Read the thread about Wilson. (it's in this same section). This discussed potty training an unneutered male and had some good tips.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A gal on another forum a few years back adopted a retired show dog who had been used as a stud. She was able to housebreak him by leashing him to her at all times, just like you do with a puppy who is difficult to potty train.

Too bad you can't put men on a leash, huh?


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> Too bad you can't put men on a leash, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now there's an idea, Marj!

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=298016
> 
> 
> 
> ...












That's ok. I once purchased an electronic stud-finder and found it a huge disappointment.








[/B][/QUOTE]































Carla & Shotzi
[/B][/QUOTE]


Love it!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes, I've had great success breaking dogs of this habit. I treat them like a baby puppy and if I am not actively watching the dog, they are crated or leashed to me. There is NO opportunity to mark. I don't use a belly band because I don't want the dog even acting like they're marking. I am very slow to give these dogs freedom. 

We pick one place outside where it is ok to mark. Otherwise you have to urinate and then hold it. I have found you really have to enforce them holding it (crating) to get them to empty their bladder. They are use to not emptying it all the way and I break that habit, too.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

My Moppy is unneutered 8 years old in Jan. He is completely potty trained.

When I bought him. We walked from the car to the backyard. After that, We went outside every 2 hours for Two Weeks. No matter what. He stayed in my lap or at my side... Period.

It worked. He has always been potty trained.

My daughter has a Maltese/cocker mix..... Family accident...

He isn't potty trianed well. He pees on the trash can, sofa, kitchen cabinets marking the area. . Just about anywhere I am NOT at at the time. We have learned.. if my daughter puts her dog in my room. In the morning before she leaves. He will not pee in my room.

Which makes me sounds like a mean person. I think He knows, I will not like it. And I will tell him NO. My daughter whinnes a little at him.. and cleans it up... Hay, With those rules, I'd pee too. 

With two males you'd think Moppy would in on it too. But he doesn't seem to be.

If I ask him if he peed in the house. He looks at me, like I am talking rude.
If I ask him about something he is quilty of, he looks shame faced... 
Like digging in my little trash basket at the computer table.
He loves French Fries from ARBY's


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

It looks like the adoption isn't going through because of some transport problem and a requirement to meet the adopter and I'm feeling just awful having raised their hopes.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How disappointing.







But if everything happens for a reason, perhaps a better puppy will be coming along some how. I'll be watching your posts and waiting to see what happens.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, I don't want to jinx it, but, maybe the tide is turning in our favor! An angel here has sent me a message that she could transport to the airport and all I have to do now is convince the current owner to let him go without meeting the new owner. I'm hoping the fact that I'll be this Malt's "nanny" on a regular basis and the fact that she knows me and I already have one of her Maltese, she will feel comfortable enough to let the transport happen.

Everyone clap your hands to make it so!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Well folks, you did it!









This charming little boy will be escorted to the Raleigh airport to meet his new mom by a very kind Secret Santa here! And then he's off on his flight to NYC to meet his new Yorkie brother, Harry, and, his Auntie (that would be me).

He's one lucky fella, let me tell you. Not that he's in a bad situation, he's a much loved dog. Just, he's retiring into a home with two of the most loving, responsible people he could ever want.

Phew. A near miss turns into a happy ending!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh, that is good news.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

So glad to hear that this seems to be working out for all concerned!


----------

